# Introducing Squeeky the Freshy!



## Rlpreston (Dec 21, 2013)

Thought I'd better stop being slack and share our new addition! 

He's a male, yearling Freshy, about 37cm total length. He came down to us from Crocodylus Park just over a week ago and has settled in nicely so far. He has himself a 5ft tank at the moment but he's not destined to be a belt, we will build (when the time comes) a large, secure, display style enclosure. 
To answer some questions I seem to be getting from people in the 'real world' in case anyone was wondering:

1- Yes we do (thankfully) have the time/finances/space to dedicate to him.
2- No we don't plan on making a lap pet out of him or 'showing him off'.
3- Yes I'm certain that he won't hatch some fiendish escape plan, in cahoots with the BHP's, and eat my children. (Seriously, someone asked!)


I've been fascinated my whole life by big reptiles and predators of any kind really and as a teenager I dreamed of keeping crocs (and spent a LOT of time planning the details). I feel very lucky to be in a position to care for this little guy and am blessed with some great mentors to help me with any questions along the way. 

So here he is


----------



## blakes (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow that's COOL! Wat an awesome pet, I bet it would be hard to pull yourself away from the tank


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 21, 2013)

blakes said:


> Wow that's COOL! Wat an awesome pet, I bet it would be hard to pull yourself away from the tank




Thanks, he's just about the cutest thing I've seen but that's just a matter of opinion 

I do find myself 'just checking' to see if he's okay more often than might be necessary lol, but have tried to give him some privacy to acclimatise.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2013)

So cute. The 'real world' seems stressful with all these pet reptiles killing children, pets, and terrorising the neighborhood. 

Hope to see some pics as he grows up and moves into his awesome enclosure.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 21, 2013)

That's awesome, do you need a special LICENCE apart from an advanced?
He's cool as!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 21, 2013)

Opportunity of a lifetime, glad you have taken it with both hands and I am so jealous. It is something outside my means in Queensland.(demonstrators license required).


----------



## Sel (Dec 21, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2013)

Just an advanced in Vic last time I checked.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome, congrats! I'm very very jealous right now!!!


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for the kind words! I am very grateful to have the opportunity which I know a lot of people might never have. 
I will be sure to post updates as he settles in and grows (however slow that may be  ).

In Vic an Advanced license is just a matter of a higher fee so we are very lucky in that regard. The only other requirement was import permit for me and export permit from the NT.

Luckily, I don't take all the veiled 'child endangering' accusations or flat out "that's insane" attitudes to heart. Also, the mother in law was quite horrified, so there's that too


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Opportunity of a lifetime, glad you have taken it with both hands and I am so jealous. It is something outside my means in Queensland.(demonstrators license required).



They're no fun up there are they  

It really is an amazing thing to be able to do. 

You're always welcome to visit if you're ever in the 'sunny' south


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 21, 2013)

Very nice, hope that glass is bloody thick though..


----------



## Rlpreston (Dec 26, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> Very nice, hope that glass is bloody thick though..



Thank you, he's a little ripper!

Just standard aquarium for now. Got big plans for his 'big boy' home though


----------

